

Classics: Reading redefined, for iPhone & iPod Touch - jwilliams
http://classicsapp.com/

======
smoody
Excellent use of mimicking! I just don't see how any smartphone that isn't an
iPhone or Android phone will survive over the next few years. I believe people
have emotional reactions to apps like this. I just wish my iPhone were a bit
less annoying, but that's not something people discover until after they buy
the phone, so no worries there!

